# Log House??



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm looking at a log house on 80 acres. Very nice property with about everything I'm looking for. However I have zero experience with log buildings. It is actual log construction, not a facade. 

What should I be worrying about with this kind of construction or should I even consider it? The place looks really good and the price is right.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

don't know where you are, if it gets cold. a friend has a HUGE log home, its amazing. its also freezing cold. she literally carries a space heater with her everywhere she goes, plugs it in when she stops. its that cold. they were told about how insulating wood is, and I get their point, but there needs to be air space to keep in the heat. and if you insulate/sheet rock the inside, kinda 'ruins' the log cabin thing. I think also, you have to re-***** it often. I could be wrong on that, but I *think* you do.

but if you get a good deal on it, you could probably make it work, it wouldn't be a deal breaker by any means. just keep in mind what it will take to make it work.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

DH lived in the 3-story log home he built for 20 years. He heated it with the custom wood stove, he built, and said that kept it toasty warm. I believe the type of log home construction does make a difference, too. DH used 2nd growth, very thick, large logs for his. There are methods of chinking lasting a long time (he chinked his once in 20 years...).


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

I would be extremely careful, and get professional help to evaluate the structure. Professional, as in not a clown "home inspector" recommmended by the seller's real estate agent, but somebody who is fully qualified to inspect log homes for the following issues that can be real serious in log structures, yet of little concern to typical home buyers.
#1 Settling. Log homes can shrink tremendiously over time, and loose inches of height per story. This needs to be properly addressed in the design and maintenance of the home. I have seen everything from walls that were hung up and crushing window frames, to sewer pipes that shattered as the could not accomodate the movement. Shrinkage can cause thousands of feet of air leakage between individual logs on a poorly built home. 
#2 Water issues. Wood rots, period. A log home can have lots of places that can collect water and rot out. Window frames, shady areas that never quite dry, walls adjacent to decks that get a lot of "spash back" from rain hitting the deck or snow building up, and a hundred other places that can get and stay wet. 
#3 Insect issues. Wood is delicious, if you are the kind of bug that has a taste for it. A house made of tens of thousands of pounds of wood is heaven for termites, carpenter ants and bees. Wet wood is even tastier.
Since the log kit building boom began, decades ago, there have been hundreds of manufacturers that came and went, and tens of thousands of really poorly built homes left in their wake. There are plenty of good ones out there, but it takes a well trained eye to know the difference.
I'm not saying that I would automatically eliminate a log home, but I would be really, really careful. To put it in perspective, I noticed a painting contractor working the area recently. This guy was not local, and seemed to be perpetually covered in redish stain. I ran into him one day and it turns out he is a regional guy who does nothing but repairs and refinishing to log homes. After I picked his brain for a while, i asked if he owned one himself? He smiled and say, "never gonna' happen, I know better" LOL


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I should have added that my DH took a course in log home building, did an incredible job, the house is in great shape, and is almost 30 years old now. He built a wide wrap-a-round porch on it, too. He didn't use a kit, but logged the logs, peeled them, and built his house using a log boom he built for his old 1 ton truck. Two of his friends took the course with him, built beautiful log homes, both also in great condition. They heat with wood stoves, too. 

However, wharton is right, lots of poorly built log homes out there, very important to get a proper inspection from a professional!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know this for a fact, but when we were house hunting, our realtor told us it is often hard to get insurance for log homes.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I wouldn't have to dust all those rounded logs all over the inside of my house.


----------



## HILLTOPPER (Sep 13, 2011)

I am looking for the very same thing.
add to my looking , 
A tractor that works,
pole barn 
shed
implements
garden
new well
it goes on & on.
then I need some one to buy my old stuff , farm & family combo set :happy2:


----------



## glenn amolenaar (Mar 3, 2007)

Wanderer0101,
If you have photos of loghome or know the manufacturer or can explain what style loghome. Some here tend to scare people away from loghomes. Yes there have been loghomes built that have been erected wrong. I'm in S/W Missouri pm me with information, as I do not want to argue with others about why a loghome is very comfortable, if it has air leaks there are ways to fix. A person that restores log buildings should know how to build a loghome not be shy of living in one.
Glenn


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

glenn amolenaar said:


> Wanderer0101,
> If you have photos of loghome or know the manufacturer or can explain what style loghome. Some here tend to scare people away from loghomes. Yes there have been loghomes built that have been erected wrong. I'm in S/W Missouri pm me with information, as I do not want to argue with others about why a loghome is very comfortable, if it has air leaks there are ways to fix. A person that restores log buildings should know how to build a loghome not be shy of living in one.
> Glenn


Not sure where your logic originates from ,but when I meet with a contractor who does nothing but repair and refinish log homes suffering from defects related to poor design, poor quality material, incompetent assembly, air leakage, insect infestation, and water related rot, I believe he made it quite clear that he knew better than to make such a poor decision for his personal home, not that he was suffering from "shyness". 

Regrettably, problems in the industry are far more severe than occasion products being erected wrong, or a few air leaks that need to be addressed. My advice to the OP is as solid as it gets, and will be confirmed by any industry insider willing to be honest, or anybody involved with the inspection and/or repair of these homes. 

There are GREAT homes out there, extremely competent manufacturers, and erectors. However, if you don't know how to differentiate, it is critical to get professional help to critically review any existing log home. My advice and experience in the industry having nothing to do with attempting to (in your words), "scare people away from log homes" A defective log home could require specialized contractors, methods and material to repair, and a five or six figure repair bill to a log home is far from unusual.

I would much prefer to hear from fellow members here that "dodged a bullet" by avoided a money pit, that read about how expensive it is to tent and fumigate a log home that is heavily damaged by insects, or how a thousands dollars worth of propane a month doesn't make a dent in keeping the place warm and comfortable, and the only cure is spending a few weeks caulking miles of log seams.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

What Wharton said! I have not lived in a log home, but have lived in a cedar home and will never do it again. Tons of upkeep on a wood house.

The place was constantly being attacked by carpenter bees drilling massive holes all over. You cannot relax at night listening to "crunch crunch" coming through the walls as bees are eating your house while you try to fall asleep..

I have never used a home inspector that was competent. They show up, run through the house as fast as they can, then leave to collect their paycheck. Make sure you have a VERY detailed *pest* inspection done.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

Folks, thanks for all the information. I really appreciate it. The house appears to have gone off the market so I guess my quandry has been resolved.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

This is a bit off topic but...just this week I was able to locate the reconstruct 'REAL' log cabin of my great great grandfather. It was built in the 1800's provided a home for his family until almost the mid 1950's or so. I have photos of the original family outside the cabin as well as photos we took in 1975 showing it had been abandoned and uninhabitable. However...

A man bought it, moved it piece by piece and totally reconstructed it. From the main log home ( one room with a loft) he only had to replace two logs and the flooring. He showed me pieces of the flooring he had kept and they were in incredible shape. 
What had rotted was the wood frame side and back room that had been built after the cabin. 
This man said the original chinking was not done well ( the way of the 1800's ), there were no termites, etc. His ownly upkeep now is spraying it once a year with sealant.

I am in no way an expert...I am just sharing how log homes "used to be".


----------



## NorthCountryWd (Oct 17, 2008)

Tinker said:


> I don't know this for a fact, but when we were house hunting, our realtor told us it is often hard to get insurance for log homes.


Not sure if that is correct, but I know in some areas they can be more difficult to get a mortgage loan on. Not sure why.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I built our log home from scratch. I am not sure I understand all the comments about heating issues or maintenance problems. Our house is basically maintenance free! No painting, no staining, no "re-chinking" issues. (great stuff is really great stuff!) Bugs have not been a problem... but then I do inspect for termites occasionally. Farm Bureau insured it... for about twice what I figured it would cost to replace it if something ever happened to it, no problems there. The only "issue" I have had was with the tax office... they seem to think its worth about 5 times what I have in it!  We heat with natural gas, one small space heater in one room, and a gas log ventless fireplace in another room. Keeps us toasty warm throughout the house even during sub zero weather. Most of the time we will just have one or the other on low. During the really cold weather we turn them both on. We dearly love our "all wood" home.


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I built our log home from scratch. I am not sure I understand all the comments about heating issues or maintenance problems. Our house is basically maintenance free! No painting, no staining, no "re-chinking" issues. (great stuff is really great stuff!) Bugs have not been a problem... but then I do inspect for termites occasionally. Farm Bureau insured it... for about twice what I figured it would cost to replace it if something ever happened to it, no problems there. The only "issue" I have had was with the tax office... they seem to think its worth about 5 times what I have in it!  We heat with natural gas, one small space heater in one room, and a gas log ventless fireplace in another room. Keeps us toasty warm throughout the house even during sub zero weather. Most of the time we will just have one or the other on low. During the really cold weather we turn them both on. We dearly love our "all wood" home.


Sorry, but there is a long history of log homes, particularly kit homes, having real issues with a whole range of topics, including heating, and maintenance. As for your home being "maintenance free" Well, heading into my third decade in the industry, I'm not buying that claim, and having met and worked for many other log homes owners, I can't say I have ever heard anybody (except salesmen) make any similar claim. Like I said previously, there are some great ones out there, there are a lot of horrible examples too. Generally, they are expensive to build, and require far more upkeep than a more typical home.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm a personal fan of log homes built from scratch. I'm NOT a fan of kit homes. Kit's are pretty wishy-washy in my opinion. 

I've got two friends with log homes. The kit one last about 22 years before it was basically totally destroyed by bugs. The one built with Oak logs cut off the existing property and hand built is still standing strong without bug problems. As well, the one built from scratch off the property has not been treated for bugs. My county extension agent told me logs from your locale was more "protected" from local bugs. 

He said bringing in logs or kits from out of your area was like a new girl in town to a bunch of teenage boys. (She catches all there eyes and they line up for a date.)


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

DH and his (2) friends took a Log Home Building Course, one weekend, from Skip Ellsworth, and this has come up before on another Forum. Skip Ellsworth was very well known as a Professional Log Home Builder, here in WA State. Len and his friends, all built their Log Homes, 25 years ago, approximately. All of the Homes were built with local logs, peeled, and the method was "Butt and Pin." His friends built 2-story homes, while DH built a massive 3-story home. I got to see this in person just a few years ago. I asked DH some questions, so here you go:

Finish? Oiling the exterior every (10) years. Why? 16 feet overhang all 4 sides on DH's
Chinking? Never had to be re-done and the Homes are around 25 years old now
Pest Issues? Nope, none of the 3 homes have termite issues
Warm? Heated with a custom designed/built wood stove (by DH himself), so they were toasty!
Summer temp? DH said it was nice and cool inside when it was hot outside
Settling? DH built his 3 story Log Home, then waited a year to ***** it, and finish the inside, etc... Problems with windows, etc...? ZERO Settling issues? NOPE

The reason DH and his friends had none of the issues being described on this thread, is due to taking that course, using that building method, and "doing the job right" with local wood. DH used 2nd growth Timber he logged/peeled himself.

I asked DH about the issues being pointed out. He said the Log Homes with issues weren't built correctly!

So, if buying an existing Log Home, I'd do your own homework on building methods, find out if local wood was used, and absolutely get the proper inspections done. 

I'd live in a Log Home in a heartbeat, as long as DH built it!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Buying a log home is like buying any other house--it's only as good as the care it was built with. I've seen some that are wonderful and some not so much. One of the problems with kit homes is that many were built by people that had no construction experience. This is a problem with any kind of construction, not just log. My DIL's father a banker, said they are hard to finance because at the beginning of their popularity banks financed the kits and often found that they had just bought a pile of firewood. Then they got some not very well built by owner homes back, so now they will finance them, but only if they have been built by a know contractor.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

wharton said:


> Sorry, but there is a long history of log homes, particularly kit homes, having real issues with a whole range of topics, including heating, and maintenance. As for your home being "maintenance free" Well, heading into my third decade in the industry, I'm not buying that claim, and having met and worked for many other log homes owners, I can't say I have ever heard anybody (except salesmen) make any similar claim. Like I said previously, there are some great ones out there, there are a lot of horrible examples too. Generally, they are expensive to build, and require far more upkeep than a more typical home.


I can understand the problem with "kit" homes.... they are usually extremely poor in design and the logs are usually nothing more than the heartwood core left over after peeling the veneer (all of the good wood) for plywood. They are also extremely expensive compared to using real logs. I had mine (1 1/2 story 20x42) up and under roof for a little over 7k That includes the foundation, subflooring, (both floors) and roofing. By time I was ready to move in... plumbing, wiring, septic system, couple hundred cans of great stuff, central air, decks and porch roofs, plus a 10x24 frame addition..... and all the other "finish" goodies I figure I have around 22k total in it. That figures out to a little less than 16 bucks per square foot. (22k divided by 1400 sq ft of very comfortable living space.) I am not sure what kind of upkeep you are referring to? so far nobody has stuck a fist through a wall... the mower doesnt kick rocks and sticks through the "siding", there is NO painted surfaces, anywhere, and the polyurethane I used on the inside for "pretty" I am thinking will last for at least 30 years or so before it needs another coat. A broken window is a broken window..... be it in my log house or a stick house. :shrug:

http://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz267/possum_album/fishin 11 and related/P1010015.jpg


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

YH, 

That's one place that truly looks like home to me. I love it. You done a great job!

If I could get my DW to move into one that I built from scratch I'd jump on it. She just doesn't like rustic. I LOVE it!


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a log cabin. There are only two issues for me as an owner of one. The first is the frequency of having to apply Wood preservative on the exterior...the other is carpenter bees. They are a constant annoyance. This place your featuring in the photos looks beautiful.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

pheasantplucker said:


> I have a log cabin. There are only two issues for me as an owner of one. The first is the frequency of having to apply Wood preservative on the exterior...the other is carpenter bees. They are a constant annoyance. This place your featuring in the photos looks beautiful.


Thanks... we like it quite well. The wood bees dont seem to bother our logs... maybe coz theres no preservatives on them? :shrug:


----------

